# I need a tacky/durable clear coat. please help.



## bbd1254 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi guys...i paint things called kendamas and im trying to find a tacky feeling clear coat or topcoat of some kind that is strong but makes the finished product have almost a rubbery feel to it at the same time. i dont want slippery clear coat. kendamas are better when "tacky" or rubbery. so can anyone give me tips on sticky clear coats or anything i can use to make my clear coat or top coat tacky and durable at the same time? (i dont mean sticky...i dont want stuff to stick to it)
and i dont think plasti-dip will work, as i need Durability. 

if you want to know what a kendama is, or need an example of why tacky is better, heres a video..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpyMa7SOjtA



I have a ball from a company called Mugen. they dont make kendamas anymore but they were known for having smooth, but tacky paint on there kendamas. and believe me, this one is perfection...i wish i could let you see it in person so you would know exactly what i am trying to describe. 
the paint job is perfect...no imperfections, and no orange peel at all...perfect tacky mirror finish.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Bbd, my curiosity got me, and I understand your request. However, that's an odd request here. We don't deal with situations where paint remaining tacky has value, in fact it's a sign of failure. Someone might come along who can tell you something but doubtful. I would contact the company that used to make them. It may even be a modified form of adhesive applied over top of a clear protective coat. Good luck.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

A textured paint. Or a light spray of rubberized paint.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I Binged other web sites on the toy your describing and all the sites I saw that showed the toy and how to make them that I saw just had an unpainted or enamel painted handle and ball.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Spar varnish may get you there. It is durable and more tacky than regular finishes.


----------



## bbd1254 (Mar 2, 2013)

thank you guys for your input.
I know this is a very odd request, and i do realize that in most cases tacky is bad. But in this case it is much different. Which makes it so much harder to know where to ask for answers. 

Im not positive if tacky is the right word...its not tacky in the sense that things would stick to it. It is more of a rubber feel, but not as cheep feeling as rubber.
Would a latex based sealer or clear coat(if thats a thing) have an ALMOST rubber feel once cured?

I will try to contact the company who used to make them.
And I will also try to find this varnish you pointed me to.
I will be sure to let you guys know how things turn out


----------



## bbd1254 (Mar 2, 2013)

note...Tacky or rubbery best describes the finish i am striving to attain.
NOT STICKY...things dont cling to it like an adhesive..


Picture a table.....if you wanted a full glass of whine to slide across the table without suddenly stopping and spilling over, you would want the finish to be Extremely slippery.
But in my case im looking for a clear coat to make my table(ball) tacky so a glass of wine would most likely stop and spill over on its side. 


(there are tricks where you balance the kendama on top of the ball..and a tacky finish helps you keep the kendama in place.)


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I knew what you were saying, you need something that will grip. The thing has a hard ball but you need the feel of a rubbery ball. That's why I think beenthere was on when he said a rubberized paint. Finding that paint is going to be the hard part. You need a rubberized coating, not a paint per se, that is designed to be sprayed on to something to provide traction, grip, or insulating purposes. Like a handgrip material on some handtools, but does that come in clear? Good luck.


----------



## WillieB (Nov 4, 2011)

This non skid spray paint might work - 
http://www.krylon.com/products/nonskid_coating/


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

bbd: Some coating manufacturers make rubberized coatings that are used on bot docks, ramps, etc, You may want to investigate that avenue.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

OP is probably long gone- but I just ran across this product that might fit his needs..

Plastic Dip


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Brushjockey said:


> OP is probably long gone- but I just ran across this product that might fit his needs..
> 
> 
> Plastic Dip


That is actually a good product. My dad got a can of that back in the 70's. I ended up with a pair of pliers he coated in the stuff and it is still doing its job today.


----------

